# Bloody car drivers



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

I cant beleive it i got some woman in the pasenger seat of a car today having a go at me who the hell is she to have a go at me
there i was cycling along on my lovely raleigh bike in this nice sunny weather that is happening today, and im about 2 miles from home when i am going along a road which at the end turns into a one way street but going the other way. i go down it anyway why not im on a bike and its a quiet sunday morning but a car comes towards me so i go up onto the pavement
as i go along the pavement not going too fast only about 8mph not much over walking speed this car comes out of a car park and the woman leans out of the window and tells me its one way and im going the wrong way well i already know that but im on the pavement so it doesnt count
god how stupid can she get does the one way also mean that people can only walk one way down that road


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Oct 2009)

Gosh, how awfully bad at trolling you appear to be.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Im being serious here!
silver ford focus came out of the car park.
whats wrong with going on the pavement it took me around a section that i dont like to ride and means i dont have to go on a busy road with lots of traffic lights its just a quiet residential street


----------



## John Ponting (4 Oct 2009)

You know what's wrong with riding on the pavement - but doesn't excuse her stupidity.


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

Hmm. Looking at your post history, you claim you have lost your licence (driving I assume) once and you are close to loosing it again. Now you come on here annoyed that you get hassle for cycling up the wrong way on a one way street and pavement cycling.

Sorry. No sympathy from me.


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Gosh, how awfully bad at trolling you appear to be.



Gosh, how awfully bad an attempt at yoda speak, that was!


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

so your trying to tel me that cycling slowly on the pavement on a sunday morning to cut off abit of a trip on a busy road is wrong
why
if someone was coming on the pavement then i would slow down for them
should i ride on the road instead then i usually do but on this one way street because a car was coming towards me i decided to be curtious and go on the pavement
yes i did lose my licence and yes i am close to losing it again, or at least was but i got rid of my car


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> It's illegal you f***ing ignorant knobhead, get that into your thick head before you start bitching about people having a go at you when you are in the wrong.


well arent you a nice chappy i think you need to relax some more my brother
im sure you dont do anything at all illegal then because obviously you are whiter then white


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

Gentlemen,

Despite the Spaghetti Monster's penchant for breaking the law, this does not excuse the lady in question.


----------



## gavintc (4 Oct 2009)

Yes, but which is worse; illegal cycling or a concerned motorist commenting that said cycling is illegal. Spaghetti - get a copy of the highway code.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

i dont need a copy of the highway code its fine to cycle on the pavement fake police officers do it and so do many other people ill just cycle on the road next time even if a car is coming it will be a tight fit but shouldnt be too bad
i think you all need to relax abit i was going slow and the only person around was this so called concerned motorist that really was just a busy body im old enough to know whats safe and whats unsafe thank you very much


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> Ias i go along the pavement not going too fast only about 8mph not much over walking speed



Average walking pace is 3mph for women, 3.5 mph for men, lower for small children, the elderly and infirm.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> i think you all need to relax abit i was going slow and the only person around was this so called concerned motorist that really was just a busy body im old enough to know whats safe and whats unsafe thank you very much



I think you need to relax a bit. It may have been safe but you were legally in the wrong. If you get worked up over little things like this you're going to get seriously high blood pressure.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

then those people should get a lovely raleigh bike like mine and be able to go faster then! god why spend time walking its just slow


----------



## XmisterIS (4 Oct 2009)

Noodleboy,

You need to chill out! Whatchagonnadoo when a white van man nearly flattens you just because he objects to you being on the roads? Sooner or later, it's going to happen!

Think calm thoughts ...


----------



## wafflycat (4 Oct 2009)

Looks like we have a  made from 100% durum wheat.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

im very calm i kept riding and didnt say anything didnt even do a girly scream like that magnatom chap does
white van men can cut me up if they like i try to keep out of their way though and move over if they really want to come past


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Looks like we have a  made from 100% durum wheat.


no im not a  you can come to the monsal hill climb and meet me if you really want to


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

anyway magnatom are you not ridig on the pavement here and why are you trying to intimidate this woman or is this one of your chat up lines here?
i dont really think you can comment mr magnatom


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> anyway magnatom are you not ridig on the pavement here and why are you trying to intimidate this woman or is this one of your chat up lines here?
> i dont really think you can comment mr magnatom



Ah, one of my fans 

In answer, no I am not pavement cycling. I dismount my bike at that point and walk across the lights. Notice the bobbing of the camera.

And no, no intimidation. Just informing the young lady that pavement cycling is illegal. She was traveling along that pavement (with hidden paths leading from the houses) at probably about 10-15 mph. If I see that, I will make a comment, male or female.


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

Oh and it is Dr magnatom to you.


----------



## wafflycat (4 Oct 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh and it is Dr magnatom to you.



I love it when a man is being formal


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh and it is Dr magnatom to you.



oh right sorry dr magnatom


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> It's illegal you f***ing ignorant knobhead, get that into your thick head before you start bitching about people having a go at you when you are in the wrong.




Lee back on form.

Does this apply to RLJers though?


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> oh right sorry dr magnatom




Apology accepted. Carry on...


----------



## Vikeonabike (4 Oct 2009)

Pastaman,
Firstly you admitted cycling the wrong way up a one way street, which is not to be reccomended. Secondly you admit to cycling on the pavement, which while illegal, has mitigating factors. I cycle on the pavement for a number of reasons during the course of my duty. I have had many discussions on here as to the reasons for that. However. You were on the pavement when this person had a go at you. It IS illegal to cycle on the pavement and they are quite entitled to voice thier concern. If you can legitamately give reasons for your actions and explain that to the person then fair enough. Venting your anger at somebody disagreeing with what you have illegally done is not the way to go about winning friends and influencing people. 
Most on here feel the need to adhere to the law for the sake of public perception. The argument "Fake Policeman do it so I can" is about as mature an argument as you would normally hear in the play ground at pimary school! 
Glad you have joined the forum but we are not here just to bash drivers of motorised vehicles.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

Depends on the pavement,whether it has a cycle path.You can share with peds if you cycle responsibly but that doesn't seem likely half the time does it?


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2009)

You broke the law.
Someone pulled you up on it.
You were in the wrong. 100%.
Deal with it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

Let's have a look at the ingredients:

Bloke comes onto forum, complains about being told off for riding (illegally) on the the pavement, and also does it with appalling grammar to boot.

Said forum is a cycling forum, frequented by 'cyclists', i.e. people who ride bikes a lot and have vast miles of experience in their legs.

'Real' cyclists (apart from 5 year old children on stabilisers) don't ride on footpaths - POBs do, or pedestrians on bikes. You can usually tell them quite easily - full sus MTB seat at lowest position, (exceedingly rusty) chain set on highest gear possible, and they ride like Ben Hur churning the pedals round at 3rpm, rocking their shoulders from lft to right because of the effort. 

All this weaving in and out of 'real' pedestrians, because they are 'scared' to ride on the road, or like the feeling of lording it over people walking along????

They haven't got the common sense or brains to work out how to use the 18-20 lower gears to help make it easy, and they sure won't listen to advice.

That said, one of a few things will happen:

Spagettiman will either go back to knocking one of whilst watching badly-made porn starring women he will never meet, possibly continue to try and justify riding like an idiot, or he will be adult enough to realise his mistake, offer an apology to the woman who told him off for riding on the path in the first place, say sorry for being a prat on here and then get welcomed with open arms into our little nest?

The choice is yours?


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

CP, is it a requirement to be a POB before one can knock one off whilst watching badly-made porn starring women one will never meet? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

Touche said:


> CP, is it a requirement to be a POB before one can knock one off whilst watching badly-made porn starring women one will never meet? Inquiring minds need to know.



I think its wrong to stereotype. I have never ridden illegally on pavements, but frequently knock one off to badly-made porn.

pastachap seems like fun.


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> pastachap seems like fun.



Well, I haven't met him but I'm sure I'll get to like him, he sounds just tlike the sort of mature chap we'd all like to share a beer with. 

Pastaman, why the constant references to raleighs? Are you trying to provoke someone into saying they are crap so that you can have another flurry of indignation? Just have a look through the various posters' profiles, and you'll see that other shite makes are well represented.......


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Let's have a look at the ingredients:
> 
> Bloke comes onto forum, complains about being told off for riding (illegally) on the the pavement, and also does it with appalling grammar to boot.
> 
> ...




Actually im a bumbling hybridist and your a twat and i wish to recieve £5!
i didnt have a go at the woman either i just carried on cycling along on the pavement relaxed but thinking that she shouldnt have done it which is true who is she to tell me what to do im sorry but she can shut her trap and stick her head back in the window
i will ride on the pavement if i chose to its up to me to make that choice but why do other people need to get involved next people will be having a go at me for not wearing a helmet


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

44 pages.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Cubist said:


> Well, I haven't met him but I'm sure I'll get to like him, he sounds just tlike the sort of mature chap we'd all like to share a beer with.
> 
> Pastaman, why the constant references to raleighs? Are you trying to provoke someone into saying they are crap so that you can have another flurry of indignation? Just have a look through the various posters' profiles, and you'll see that other shite makes are well represented.......



ive always had raleighs mate had raleighs when i was younger theres nothing wrong with them at all good make and not made far from me being in lincoln and them being made in nottingham they are a good make mate and good value and they look good good colours and equipment


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> 44 pages.


dont get what you mean mate


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

pastamanthetwokeysyouarelookingforarejusttotherightofthemkey


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> dont get what you mean mate



I reckon this thread will go on for 44 pages.


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> next people will be having a go at me for not wearing a helmet



Not from me. Your choice. I don't see the need for one either.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Cubist said:


> pastamanthetwokeysyouarelookingforarejusttotherightofthemkey


i dont even get what you mean with that mate unless you mean space bar but i can easily use that mate


----------



## gavintc (4 Oct 2009)

fail


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

*
Originally Posted by pastaman 

 
next people will be having a go at me for not wearing a helmet*_

In Thailand it was rare for me to see a motorcyclist wearing a helmet so technically it doesn't bother me here.
_


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> *
> Originally Posted by pastaman
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats alright then


----------



## PBancroft (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> i dont even get what you mean with that mate unless you mean space bar but i can easily use that mate



Facepalm.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> and them being made in nottingham they are a good make



china and taiwan

they might put a few bits together in nottingham


----------



## asterix (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> i just carried on cycling along on the pavement relaxed



Why all the fuss then? 

Aaahh, I know - you're just jealous because most of us are car drivers and still have our licences and you only ride a bicycle because you haven't!


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

gavintc said:


> fail


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

asterix said:


> Why all the fuss then?
> 
> Aaahh, I know - you're just jealous because most of us are car drivers and still have our licences and you only ride a bicycle because you haven't!


actually mate i still have my licence i just chose to sell my car before i did lose my licence for the second time mate so actually mate your wrong


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

Although pasta is a stranger to the full stop, his 'm', 'a', 't' and 'e' keys seem to be getting a good workout.






I think we could reach the half century on this one.


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

Keep it up and we may even get as far on as the chain. Pal.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

corrected it for you asterix 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *asterix* 

 
_Why all the fuss then? 

Aaahh, I know - you're just jealous because most of us are car drivers and aren't always on the verge of loosing our licenses and you only ride a bicycle because you never know if you're going to have a licence next week!_




pastaman said:


> actually mate i still have my licence i just chose to sell my car before i did lose my licence for the second time mate so actually mate your wrong


----------



## PBancroft (4 Oct 2009)

Cubist said:


> Keep it up and we may even pass Hacky's 44 pages. Pal.



Buddy.


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

In response to Bollo ...

Ah, he is a team worker then.


----------



## yenrod (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> I cant beleive it i got some woman in the pasenger seat of a car today having a go at me who the hell is she to have a go at me
> there i was cycling along on my lovely raleigh bike in this nice sunny weather that is happening today, and im about 2 miles from home when i am going along a road which at the end turns into a one way street but going the other way. i go down it anyway why not im on a bike and its a quiet sunday morning but a car comes towards me so i go up onto the pavement
> as i go along the pavement not going too fast only about 8mph not much over walking speed this car comes out of a car park and the woman leans out of the window and tells me its one way and im going the wrong way well i already know that but im on the pavement so it doesnt count
> god how stupid can she get does the one way also mean that people can only walk one way down that road



Ive done 1-ways and most cardrivers arent bothered even though they must think i'm a jerk.

I do get the _odd_ comment though.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

yenrod said:


> Ive done 1-ways and most cardrivers arent bothered even though they must think i'm a jerk.
> 
> I do get the _odd_ comment though.



finally someone who actually rides a bicycle properly or has the balls to admit it infront of everyone else well done matey


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> corrected it for you asterix
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asterix*
> ...



actually i think you may need to correct that again i will have it next week and the week after and the week after because mate i dont have a car so how can i lose my licence when i havent got a car anymore mate you just looking silly now


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

Big confession time. I go through a no entry which denotes a 5 yard stretch of one way every commute. If anyone were to criticize me for doing it I would agree wholeheartedly, cover myself in sackcloth and ashes, buy a hairshirt and report myself for summons immediately. I wouldn't however post it on a cycling forum, no matter how well I can punctuate, old luv.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

I had a big problem when riding back to the hotel from the RAMA 4 road as it was a one way system and I used to get lost if I didn't go up the one way street as I seemed to know it back this way.

Didn't ride wrong way though,I tended to use the longer way back till I worked out the way back using a compass.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

well you just have matey its against the law and you shouldnt do it now recieve a big slap on the wrist for doing it now is there anyone else that wants to confess anything


----------



## Cubist (4 Oct 2009)

I see irony isn't lost on you then?


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

That reminds me, must do some shirts for next week.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

Pastaman, try this for size.

idont'raellycareifyoufinkiamatwatcosloadsapeepsavesedlotsworsethanthatnowgoandbeagoodmanandreadadicrionaryand dosomeenglishlessonscosyourgrammarandpunctuationandspellingisshit.

Here's a handfull of full stops and commas. Feel free to liberally sprinkle them around so we can make sense of you're year 8 level grasp of written English. (...,,,,....,..,,,...,,,,...)

TW@T - Now we're one each.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Pastaman, try this for size.
> 
> idont'raellycareifyoufinkiamatwatcosloadsapeepsavesedlotsworsethanthatnowgoandbeagoodmanandreadadicrionaryand dosomeenglishlessonscosyourgrammarandpunctuationandspellingisshit.
> 
> ...


hey cp i think you have a problem or something you need to put spaces in your sentences mate i dont really see what your problem is though what is your problem cp?


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

I'm warming to pastaman like a winter fuel payment to the elderly. He's lured us into criticising him and then *bang!*, held up the mirror to our own hypocrisy. Who of us can answer his challenge?

*"now is there anyone else that wants to confess anything"*

How, I ask you? No one. No one. Hang your collective heads in collective shame CCers! You have been found out.

Following his honest and clear-slighted example, I'm just about to log on to mumsnet to complain about how ladies react when I pinch their arses. They should be grateful FFS!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (4 Oct 2009)

My heart sank when I started to read this thread. Now, well its one of the best yet


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> I'm warming to pastaman like a winter fuel payment to the elderly. He's lured us into criticising him and then *bang!*, held up the mirror to our own hypocrisy. Who of us can answer his challenge?
> 
> *"now is there anyone else that wants to confess anything"*
> 
> ...


you know they should be especially the ugly ones i doubt many people ever pinch their arses so they should eb greatful to have someone pinch theirs for gods sake
i think most on here are hypocrits its obvious you arent whiter then white you must do something wrong like look at your phone or something whilst cycling which i have done before or speeding which is also something i have done


----------



## PBancroft (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> Following his honest and clear-slighted example, I'm just about to log on to mumsnet to complain about how ladies react when I pinch their arses. They should be grateful FFS!



My mum thought someone lifted her skirt and pinched her arse when she sat down in a restaurant the other week.

Turns out she just snagged her clothes on the seat.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> you must do something wrong like look at your phone or something whilst cycling



Bit hard to do while it's in the pannier.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (4 Oct 2009)




----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Miquel In De Rain said:


>



 what a complete tommy tanker i dont even look like that thank you i am not fat and dont have pointy ears but there is a point just below an arm if thats his nob then that could be like me as i have a large one as i can prove to many members


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Miquel In De Rain said:


>



anyway my brother you have a picture of someone that isnt even you in your picture so i think thats abit sad really are you sad enough to want to be like that person so you try to impersinate them or is that actually you which i do doubt but i will appologise if it is you sir


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> you know they should be especially the ugly ones i doubt many people ever pinch their arses so they should eb greatful to have someone pinch theirs for gods sake
> i think most on here are hypocrits its obvious you arent whiter then white *you must do something wrong like look at your phone* or something whilst cycling which i have done before or speeding which is also something i have done



I'm afraid I am not one of the 'keep up with the Jones' paranoid yoof that needs to be seen in public with a phone stapled to my ear in a vain attempt to fit in. If I need to call, I will stop, have a drink, a breather and ring someone, or answer the missed call. Other than that I am on 'the ride' and that is all that matters.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

Miquel In De Rain said:


>




Sshh this is a controlled scientific experiment in order to gather linguistical data on macaronicheese. I'm interested in why so many of our little trolls are so close to losing their driving licenses.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

oh well i will look at my phone when im out i never know if my mother will want hold of me for anything and when i ride along with my ipod in i soemtimes cant hear or feel my phone so i will check and call her if i need to
i do also speed but i do try not to and will brake and slow down so i dont speed as this is one law i have broken a few times aswell with a few others so i dont do it on my bike where it is also illegal never know if the feds will put speeding points on my car licence then it will go agian not that i need it now but you never know


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

Blazed was sort of funny, but pastaman is,...............dunno,..............does anyone reading his posts think he seems about 11 or something?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> You miss my point. I've done illegal things on a bike, however I don't moan about people when they have a go at me because technically they are right and I am wrong.
> 
> Don't you see you argument is flawed, moaning about people having a go at you for doing something that is illegal?


but what right is it of theirs to tell me that im doing wrong if my mother did it then i dont mind but some other random woman they shouldnt do it its not any of their bussiness is it and shoudl just stay in their little metal box and get on with lives


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> This just gets better and better, it's not illegal to use your phone whilst on a pushbike. You'll have to do better then that troll.


so you can use your phone and be on a bicycle? i saw it on tv one time where a guy got pulled over by the police for using his and also for speeding one time aswell as bits on drunk cycling


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> so you can use your phone and be on a bicycle? i saw it on tv one time where a guy got pulled over by the police for using his and also for speeding one time aswell as bits on drunk cycling



I think the offence there would be something along the lines of dangerous cycling or not being in proper control of the bike.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Read the HC about speeding on a bike. C'mon pastaman - think of something original and funny that is not a cycling cliche and has not been dealt with before.


but my brother this is just what i do and dont do so i dont see the problem in saying them im sorry
why is it its not illegal to speed or use your phone while on your bike but you cant go down one way streets or ride on pavements etc just seems abit odd to me sorry but i thinky our wrong and on a wind up i may be slightly dull but im not going to be done by the police again because of you


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Did the guy get breathalysed?


no he was on a raleigh chopper(raleigh see good bike) and came off the pavement and fell backwards and onto the road seen a few other ones aswell and some of them wobbling down the road etc


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> I think the offence there would be something along the lines of dangerous cycling or not being in proper control of the bike.


well thats ok then because i am in control of my bike when im texting or calling im not fast i just tootle along and have my hand on the brake and am always looking around etc so this must mean that they cant do me as i am in proper control on my bike like riding one handed would be


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> why is it its not illegal to speed or use your phone while on your bike but you cant go down one way streets or ride on pavements etc




err because that's the law

speed limits on public roads only apply to motorised vehicles
one way roads do, unless there's a contra-flow for cycles
it's also illegal to cycle on pavements

we don't make the law, we only obey it, or brake it


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'm afraid I am not one of the 'keep up with the Jones' paranoid yoof that needs to be seen in public with a phone stapled to my ear in a vain attempt to fit in. If I need to call, I will stop, have a drink, a breather and ring someone, or answer the missed call. Other than that I am on 'the ride' and that is all that matters.



I've never really understood what this phone thing is all about.


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

May I ask Mr pastaman's views on road tax?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> err because that's the law
> 
> speed limits on public roads only apply to motorised vehicles
> one way roads do, unless there's a contra-flow for cycles
> ...


well i dont think many police could give a toss about if you brake the law so i will just carry on breaking it but why do people have to get involved i do not understand but never mind i guess its just peoples mentalitys and there small brains


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> May I ask Mr pastaman's views on road tax?


you can i love it because i dont have to pay it any more and got ripped off with it on my car same with insurance


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> I'm warming to pastaman like a winter fuel payment to the elderly. He's lured us into criticising him and then *bang!*, held up the mirror to our own hypocrisy. Who of us can answer his challenge?
> 
> *"now is there anyone else that wants to confess anything"*
> 
> ...



My trike may appear in a badly made Porn Movie!

I was at a late meeting on Portsdown hill and nipped into a car park with bushes to empty bladder..... to find two undressed young ladies being videoed by a couple of guys. I passed right between young ladies and cameras.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> I geniunely laughed at the bit in bold, thank you for making me laugh Pastaman. xxx



Lee on a windup?,I laughed as well.


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> you can i love it because i dont have to pay it any more and got ripped off with it on my car same with insurance



You may have found car insurance to be cheaper if you had less points on your licence and less time spent banned. For some bizarre reason insurance companies corelate points and banning with high risk.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> well i dont think many police could give a toss about if you* brake* the law so i will just carry on *breaking *it but why do people have to get involved i do not understand but never mind i guess its just peoples mentalitys and there small brains



You are inconsistant with your spelling errors,sorry.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

May I ask pastaman to look in a mirror, and ask himself, "Am I really the tw@t I seem to be to other people, or is it just a lack of inter-social skills and nervous bravado that make me act like a complete cock?"


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Oh dear, I really would like to be there when you ride into some kid on the pavement when their 6'2'' 17 stone Dad is beside them.


but why will they say anything i dont say anything to people on the pavement and when im on the pavement if i see someone on a bike coming the other way i will move over so we can both get past or something else its called manners


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> You may have found car insurance to be cheaper if you had less points on your licence and less time spent banned. For some bizarre reason insurance companies corelate points and banning with high risk.


i never had an accident though so i dunno about that


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> My trike may appear in a badly made Porn Movie!
> 
> I was at a late meeting on Portsdown hill and nipped into a car park with bushes to empty bladder..... to find two undressed young ladies being videoed by a couple of guys. I passed right between young ladies and cameras.



Pompeyporn! A new brand in born (or porn).


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> May I ask pastaman to look in a mirror, and ask himself, "Am I really the tw@t I seem to be to other people, or is it just a lack of inter-social skills and nervous bravado that make me act like a complete cock?"


i often look in the mirror but i dont enjoy it i do look in it though when i shave though and no i dont think i am a twat sorry


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Because people are different, that's what makes the world we live in so interesting. Why do you think people had go at you for riding on the pavement?


because they are busy bodies and are bored and because i shocked them by riding along infront of their car as they came out of the car park they didnt like it so blamed me if i was walking they would have just taken me out


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

I'm bored. Mods please close this thread and ban the troll.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'm bored. Mods please close this thread and ban the troll.


have you just realised that you are infact a idiot


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> because they are busy bodies and are bored and because i shocked them by riding along infront of their car as they came out of the car park they didnt like it so blamed me if i was walking they would have just taken me out



agreed the driver should have looked properly but if you were walking you would have been doing about a third of your quoted speed


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> agreed the driver should have looked properly but if you were walking you would have been doing about a third of your quoted speed


half actually i said i was doing 8mph and you said the average walking speed is 3.5 for a man but im sure i could do 4 because i have long legs


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'm bored. Mods please close this thread and ban the troll.



Nooooo! 101 maybe, but don't close it!



As your grammar and spelling have reached levels of incoherency that even the much-missed col failed to achieve, I'm going to grant you a haiku, my durum-wheat based homunculus...


pastaman get hump
lady in car bollOcks him
for ride or grammar?


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

RichK said:


> but there's still 33 pages to go


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> I very much doubt that - you are slipping Pastaman you must try harder. Don't make me add some cheese, bacon, tomato sauce and put you in the oven...


dont use tomato sauce its not the stuff to use what you want is regae sauce or this sauce my mum makes lots of it on top or even home made bbq sauce that is lovely


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> BBQ sauce in pasta?


yes have you never had it
not the crappy stuff you buy you need to make it yourself


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2009)

Bollo said:


> pastaman get hump
> lady in car bollOcks him
> for ride or grammar?
> 
> *Ooooooooooo, Ooooooooooooh me ears are alight*


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> No I've not, I'll make a mental note of using BBQ sauce though next time I have pasta - cheers.


no problem matey its nice if you like the stuff


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

Pastaman please .


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Pastaman please .


would you like to eat me i dont go well on pasta i dont think


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> would you like to eat me i dont go well on pasta i dont think



I thought so, welcome back blazed


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> I thought so, welcome back blazed


im sorry you all seem to enjoy confusing me on here


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> im sorry you all seem to enjoy confusing me on here



Oh sorry my mistake, I really did not think there was anyone else as stupid as blazed however I appear to be wrong


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Oh sorry my mistake, I really did not think there was anyone else as stupid as blazed however I appear to be wrong


someone said something about User3143 in the welcome bit the other day and now with the stuff on here


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

Stop bleating like a muppet and accept the abuse. You were wrong, get over it.
Pavements are for pedestrians, roads are for bikes.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Stop bleating like a muppet and accept the abuse. You were wrong, get over it.
> Pavements are for pedestrians, roads are for bikes.


what about shared use cycle lanes


----------



## Theseus (4 Oct 2009)

Avoid the buggers, dangerous places to be.


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> what about shared use cycle lanes



As you not seem to know the difference between a shared use cycle lane and a footpath I will make it easy for you. One has a picture of a bike on it and one does not. 

However shared use facilities are usually **** and I don't use them. I am traffic, I use the road.


----------



## goo_mason (4 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Oh sorry my mistake, I really did not think there was anyone else as stupid as blazed however I appear to be wrong



My money's on Pastaman being Joe24 under another login. Same appalling grammar & spelling, and - exactly like Joe24 - he uses the incorrect "dont", "aswell" etc pretty frequently.

If you want to post under another login Joe, you'll need to improve your grasp of written English in order to be a bit less conspicuous. Just failing to capitalise the first word in a sentence doesn't disguise you enough.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

goo_mason said:


> My money's on Pastaman being Joe24 under another login. Same appalling grammar & spelling, and - exactly like Joe24 - he uses the incorrect "dont", "aswell" etc pretty frequently.
> 
> If you want to post under another login Joe, you'll need to improve your grasp of written English in order to be a bit less conspicuous. Just failing to capitalise the first word in a sentence doesn't disguise you enough.



well im even more offended now


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Hmmm, no I don't think it's him. Joe doesn't give a toss for things like this. He would rather post under his own moniker and then get banned imo.



Plus he has already commented in this thread and I don't think he would be sad enough to argue with himself.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

put some music in my food for me and give me some reggae reggae sauce oh that reggae sauce so nice with your fried chicken make crisps finger licking put some reaggae sauce on your list


----------



## goo_mason (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> well im even more offended now



Try as you might to be clever and cover yourself, you can't hide with language as poor as yours, Joe24. It'll always give you away.

I'm sure that the Mods will be able to check if you and Pastaman share the same IP address, and then the game will be up, "mate".


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Try as you might to be clever and cover yourself, you can't hide with language as poor as yours, Joe24. It'll always give you away.
> 
> I'm sure that the Mods will be able to check if you and Pastaman share the same IP address, and then the game will be up, "mate".


your a mod and i wish to recieve £20 toodles, im off now
x
although joe24 still isnt got rid of properly, so might stick around abit longer and wait for the perminent one
i can honestly say that a few moderators, like mr a is a complete a hole and power crazy
there are a few good mods though


----------



## gavintc (4 Oct 2009)

Well it has kept some people amused on a damp Sun night. 137 posts is not a bad troll.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

gavintc said:


> Well it has kept some people amused on a damp Sun night. 137 posts is not a bad troll.


no not bad at all i thought, and i thought with my refrences to nottingham(levi routes being from nottingham, raleigh being from nottingham) you might have worked it out
just shows how shoot most are on here


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Hmm, it's getting interesting, reference being made to the 'Mods' could this really be Joe who is a bit pissed (literally speaking as well) because he was banned a couple of days ago for 48 hours...?


no i dont drink at all


----------



## goo_mason (4 Oct 2009)

pastaman said:


> your a mod and i wish to recieve £20 toodles, im off now
> x
> although joe24 still isnt got rid of properly, so might stick around abit longer and wait for the perminent one
> i can honestly say that a few moderators, like mr a is a complete a hole and power crazy
> there are a few good mods though



I'm a progressive / indie rock man, myself Joe. Never did like the Mod stuff.

I wouldn't think you'll be around much longer on these forums if you're calling the mods names though.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

how are all the bumbling hybridists by the way


----------



## Joe24 (4 Oct 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I'm a progressive / indie rock man, myself Joe. Never did like the Mod stuff.
> 
> I wouldn't think you'll be around much longer on these forums if you're calling the mods names though.


yeh, ill be gone soon


----------



## Bollo (4 Oct 2009)

From now on I think we should assume that every new member of CC is Joe in disguise. Should liven up Beginners no end.


----------



## Archie (4 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> 44 pages.


Well, we were up to five when I left you all earlier about 6, and we've already hit 15. Normally when a thread goes past 5 I don't bother 'cos by then it's onto the RLJ/Helmet/should've-could've nonsense, but I'll make the effort this time as this has great potential.


----------



## rusky (4 Oct 2009)

I was starting to think he was genuine but holding back on some small detail, like the pavement was actually a shared use cycle lane


----------



## J4CKO (5 Oct 2009)

Oh god, I am in trouble, I ride a few yards on the pavement on my way in, I do it to avoid an offset junction across a busy A road (Chelford Road/Ollerton juntion for those that know it), I dont dismount, I unclip my left pedal and scoot along at walking pace using the high kerb at the side, then I slow right down for the corner in case there are any peds, occasionally there are a couple of school kids who I always say good morning to, I always stop to let them through and then I exit a bit further up.

I wouldnt generally ever ride on the pavement but the junction is particularly evil, its bad in a car, did it a couple of times on a bike but its just asking for trouble.

I appreciate its "illegal" but a copper has seen me a few times and not said a dicky bird, I think he probably appreciates my dilema and would rather me do a cautious and courteous jib across the pavement rather than have to scrape me off the wheels of a quarry wagon.


----------



## magnatom (5 Oct 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Oh god, I am in trouble, I ride a few yards on the pavement on my way in, I do it to avoid an offset junction across a busy A road (Chelford Road/Ollerton juntion for those that know it), I dont dismount, I unclip my left pedal and scoot along at walking pace using the high kerb at the side, then I slow right down for the corner in case there are any peds, occasionally there are a couple of school kids who I always say good morning to, I always stop to let them through and then I exit a bit further up.
> 
> I wouldnt generally ever ride on the pavement but the junction is particularly evil, its bad in a car, did it a couple of times on a bike but its just asking for trouble.
> 
> I appreciate its "illegal" but a copper has seen me a few times and not said a dicky bird, I think he probably appreciates my dilema and would rather me do a cautious and courteous jib across the pavement rather than have to scrape me off the wheels of a quarry wagon.



Your not in trouble....as such...

Quick question though, is there a detour that you could take that would avoid the junction in question?

When I first started I used to cycle through an underpass that had a dismount sign (it wasn't obligatory!). However, as I learned more I decided to look for alternatives. I now add a detour onto my ride. It adds about 3 or 4 minutes, but it it avoids the problem.

Often with careful planning most difficult junctions or one way streets can be avoided, IME.


----------



## snorri (5 Oct 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I cant beleive it i got some woman in the pasenger seat of a car today having a go at me


Did you get her registration number, make/model of car?
I suggest you get along to your local police station sharpish, the staff there will, I am sure, be pleased to "have a word" with you


----------



## J4CKO (5 Oct 2009)

magnatom said:


> Your not in trouble....as such...
> 
> Quick question though, is there a detour that you could take that would avoid the junction in question?
> 
> ...



Not really unless I do a completely different route (which I do sometimes), I just do it as I value my safety but I also value others safety as well, hence my circumspection when negotiating this bit, its usually totally free of pedestrians, I could dismount I suppose but at 7.30 am there seems little point, in fact I am more cautious when in a pedestrian area than most of the cars near our local shops who think it is fine to mount the pavement to avoid stopping due to traffic, now that is something I would never do.


----------

